# Cake recipie please!



## delfina_navarro (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll have a birthday party for my husband and I want the best recipe for a cake and frosting. Can you help me please. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

This looked interesting and is a recipe that I'd like to try:

Coconut Cake with 7-Minute Frosting

Shel


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

chocolate? vanilla? carrot? red velvet? cream cheese frosting? butter cream? amount of servings? need to be a little more specific.
kathee


----------



## delfina_navarro (Jul 16, 2007)

The cake can be vanilla or another flavor, to cover the cake I want something between butter cream and wipe cream. Something light to taste but strong to cover the cake. No chocolate because last year I did a flour less chocolate cake.
About 20 people. THANK YOU!!!
my email is: [email protected]


----------



## delfina_navarro (Jul 16, 2007)

The cake can be vanilla or another flavor, to cover the cake I want something between butter cream and wipe cream. Something light to taste but strong to cover the cake. No chocolate because last year I did a flour less chocolate cake.
About 20 people. THANK YOU!!!
my email is: [email protected]


----------

